# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Black Mollies

## dnsfpl

any significance difference between feeder and normal breed?

thanks

----------


## Interestor

no one will used ballon black molly as feeder fish  :Smile: 



CHeers..

----------


## dnsfpl

saw a few in c328...mix with white and orange mollies

----------


## Jungle-mania

No real difference, except that most mollies sold as feeders are usually of mixed origin.

----------

